# Breeding



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

So we got confirmation that our two girls are pregnant. This is our first year breeding. We do want to grow our herd. Although we are not sure how to do this without inbreeding. Any advise or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

There's too much to write!!

Read the forum, buy books, watch youtube birth videos! (dance)


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

AND DON'T FORGET to correct any mineral or nutrient deficiencies!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> AND DON'T FORGET to correct any mineral or nutrient deficiencies!


I've been feeding extra loose minerals twice a day for them.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

D&D Farm said:


> I've been feeding extra loose minerals twice a day for them.


Their loose minerals should be free choice 24/7 all you can eat so I don't quite understand what you mean.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First worry about successful births. Then worry about kids growing ok and getting enough milk. Then worry about breeding.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok so it seems like we may have babies soon!!! I’m starting to worry. I meant that I refill it twice a day.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

We have two does that are pregnant. I can’t feel the ligaments on one of them and I haven’t checked the other one yet. Could we put them in the same stall or should we separate them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If this is your first time, I wouldn't go by ligaments. Do you know when they are due?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> If this is your first time, I wouldn't go by ligaments. Do you know when they are due?


It is their first time and ours LoL.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> We have two does that are pregnant. I can't feel the ligaments on one of them and I haven't checked the other one yet. Could we put them in the same stall or should we separate them?


It depends on how they get along. If my two does were due around the same time, I would not have them in the same stall for birthing. Some does might be ok together, maybe if they are sisters and always get along.
Do you have an approximate due date?


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

I would play it safe and just split them. I’ve had ones kid together and one took all the kids and beat up the other one and she wanted nothing to do with them out of fear. Or kids that have no real idea who mom is goes to the not mom and gets beat up or real mom looses her mind from hormones and beats up the other one. And a lot of times all goes well. I would just split them though until you get a idea of what they do this round. 
And I can’t wait to see babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stall them separate at night, to where they can see each other.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are your girls?
Any babies yet???


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Any day now. I can see the babies moving and feel them kicking.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> Any day now. I can see the babies moving and feel them kicking.


(woot)Good luck!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Generally, goats kid without too much trouble. You do want to try and be there. Have on hand at least- something clean to set new babies on (puppy pee pads work good) a towel to help dry if mom isn't doing it, navel dip (iodine) and rubber gloves in case you need to "go in" and reposition a stuck kid. 
From the start of pushing labor or obvious serious discomfort to the kid being out should not be longer than 20-30 min. 

After the birthing- a lot of does appreciate a bucket of really warm (not hot) water. About 103ºF. They get chilled after the birth. 
There are great kidding articles on The Goat Spot. Best of luck to you and your does.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like to give them warm molasses water. I add the molasses and stir until it is the color of a cuppa of tea.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Any babies?
Hope all went well!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I did the math and I looked at several calculations online. Apparently we are looking at December 1st. They are so big already! I can’t imagine them being another few weeks though.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That is very exciting! You are probably impatiently waiting! :waiting:
I love pictures if you have any of the big ladies!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How are the girls doing? It’s getting close!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

We have a boy and girl. Born while we were sleeping. The girl is shaking and not able to stand. We brought her in to warm her up and gave her some milk. Can I get her to suckle off of mom after I warm her up?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Warm her up, rub cayenne and raw honey on her gums, give selenium (not sure what form you have, Replamin, Selenium E gel or BoSe work) and a shot of vitamin b complex.

Once warm and standing and all is ok bring her out to mom.

Make sure to give her colostrum, if you weren’t present you don’t know if she got it being unable to stand.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I was able to get her to nurse from mom before I brought her in. Mom still has after birth hanging out. Should I leave that or pull it out?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

LEAVE IT!!!! DO NOT PULL!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Never pull out the afterbirth, it can take a couple hours or more to drop.

Gently tie it in a knot if it is too long so it isn’t dragging the ground.
If the kid is warmed up, latch the kid onto the teat.
Go out every couple of hours or so to latch the kid onto the teat and during the night to ensure the kids are getting enough.

Make sure you give a small Bo-se shot to the kid that is weak.

Can you put a heat lamp out for the kids until the kid is stronger?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending strong wishes for your girl!:inlove:


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

So the boy is strong. We don’t have electric for a lamp. He is cold but the sun is starting to come out. The girl I warmed up and brought back out. She isn’t standing in the cooler temp and isn’t latching onto the test well. I’m waiting to see if momma rejects her.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t have any goat ppl around me. I you don’t mind pm me your number and we can text or call.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Can you get a pet heating mat that doesn’t need electricity?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Girl is smaller then boy. He is up and nursing but girl just lays and cries. Momma looks at her and sniffs her but hasn’t tried cleaning her. Should I be worried? When do I just take her inside and bottle feed?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Can you get a pet heating mat that doesn't need electricity?


I've never heard of those. I have fresh dry hay and towels down. Boy has warmed up and is moving around. Girl isn't getting up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will need to go out every couple of hours day and night and make sure the kids latch on and have full bellies. 

Some will bring the kids inside at night and feed them, then return them to mamma in the morning, however, that can cause her to disown them.
Big risk to having bottle babies. 

It is concerning no heat source for them. They will go sub temp without anything and if they do not nurse.

Is it possible to use an extension cord so you can have a heat lamp out in the barn?
Or move them in an area like a garage so a heat lamp can be used until you know they are strong enough?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

I moved them to a warmer place. We are down south but of course ad a cold front come through last night. I’m watching mom to see if she will care for the girl. So far no luck but it hasn’t been to long. Mom is eating and babies sleeping in blankets.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Mama rejected baby girl. Her and baby boy are doing good and staying warm. Baby girl is a mess with poop all over her and skinny and shaking. Mama wants nothing to do with her and puts her horns down whenever baby girl gets to close. Should I take her inside and bathe and bottle feed?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> Mama rejected baby girl. Her and baby boy are doing good and staying warm. Baby girl is a mess with poop all over her and skinny and shaking. Mama wants nothing to do with her and puts her horns down whenever baby girl gets to close. Should I take her inside and bathe and bottle feed?


I never had this happen, but it sounds like the right thing to do now. Sounds like baby girl won't get what she needs otherwise.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes. Immediately take baby in. When she is cold she will not eat. Get her temp to ovee 102 and then give her a bottle. She is probably starving.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can clean her bum, then use some vasoline on the area so the poo doesn’t stick. 

Sorry the kid was disowned.
Is she hitting her?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Bring her inside. Always make sure she is warm before attempting to fee - take her rectal temp with a human thermometer - at least 101.5. You may have to microwave a dry bag of
rice or beans, wrap in a towel and put it under her tummy. You want her laying upright, now flat. First get her body temp up, them feed warm milk from mom in a bottle. Just a couple of ounces at first. If she has no suck reflex you may have to syringe feed her.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

No just putting her head down when girl would start sniffing her face. Baby girl is eating well. I’m milking momma and feeding her milk. Baby boy is doing good and mama is taking good care of him. Girl is still wobbly and can’t walk forward but she has backwards down LoL.


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

She sips the nipple but I can push it into her mouth and she eventually latches on.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> She sips the nipple but I can push it into her mouth and she eventually latches on.


Good to hear she is eating!!


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Is it normal for mama to still have bloody discharge? She gave birth sometime early morning yesterday


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> Is it normal for mama to still have bloody discharge? She gave birth sometime early morning yesterday


Yes, totally normal. That can go on for a couple weeks.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Did she pass the placenta?


----------



## D&D Farm (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes she passed the placenta. Just quite a bit of blood still coming out. No tissue.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

D&D Farm said:


> Yes she passed the placenta. Just quite a bit of blood still coming out. No tissue.


Oh, that's good. Bloody discharge is normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is going well.

I agree with the others.


----------

